# Barbeque Concession Trailers



## thomasyoung

Does anybody on this thread have Barbeque Concession Trailers? Need some answers to a few questions that I have and I would like to pick your minds. OK???
Thanks,
Thomas


----------



## jaxgatorz

I almost positive that there are a few folks here that own them... I cant figure out how to search the forum and find them.... Im sure some1 will be along shortly that can help...


----------



## travcoman45

Gettin ready ta build one, help ifin I can.  What yall wanna know?


----------



## rio_grande

I don't have one but have been researching them quite a bit lately.


----------



## thomasyoung

If you were following my build project on the Wood Smokers thread you know I had a problem with the builder who was building my smoker for me. He was going to put a 500 gallon tank with a 250 gallon stand up smoker with a chicken grill from Yoder’s Smoky Mountain Barbecue on a 16 foot trailer. Now I may be no expert at building smokers like he claimed to be but I know he was dead wrong. I uniformity paid him $2000.00 for work and materials. He still owes me material and money. I most likely will have to take this guy to small claims court.

Now a good friend of mine told me since I was planning on putting on the tanks, chicken grill and a set of stainless steel sinks that I might as well enclose the whole trailer. He’s in the lawn cutting business and was telling me about this barbeque trailer that he watched this guy make. He said it would just what I wanted. He was right. It’s a great set up having the smoker on one half of the trailer and the other half as an air condition kitchen work area. Now this trailer had the smoker, which was a “Lang” on the back half with large screened in windows to let everybody smell the barbeque smoke. He had a side window in the kitchen work area for customers to buy what is cooking.

I made up a drawing of a trailer that I found on the net and added the walls around the smoker part. In the drawing the smoker is on the trailer hitch side while at the back of the trailer is the kitchen with a rear and side window for customer exchange. Question number one: Which end would you put a 500 gallon and a 250 gallon tank with a chicken grill and 2 propane cookers for cooking Fish and Corn. Put the tanks on the back of the Trailer? Or front of Trailer hitch end?  
Question number two: should I start building one using a 24 food trailer? Or use a self enclosed trailer and put up a wall and door to separate the two ends, put in windows and screen area, put in my own sinks and electrical outlets?? 
Here is the image of the Barbeque Smoker Trailer that I was thinking of building. Oh one last question. How do I make sure that driving around with this Barbeque Smoker Trailer won’t start becoming loose from driving on bad roads? 

Thanks,

Thomas


----------



## travcoman45

That's allota iron, ya ain't gonna wan't that nowhere near the front er the tongue weight is gonna be unreal. I'd get as much a that over the wheels as ya can. 

Now I'm gonna use about an 18' er so pull camper trailer, push the rear wall in bout 2' then add 2' ta the rear an enclose that area with a roof an screen like yall talkin bout, but, I ain't haulin huge smokers like you are gonna.

I'd build a trailer with the tandem wheels ta the rear more, then yer kitchen in front of them smokers. The screened in area is a good idear cause onea these days there gonna require it.

Find yerself a nice chunck a concrete an start layin this out with chalk, set up yer smokers an lay out what yer gonna need in the kitchen, sinks, fridge, storage, water tanks an waste tanks. Everythin ya figure on puttin in there. Then draw it up an run it past yer health inspector, easier ta do this stuff in chalk an on paper then when ya already built it.

Hope that heps some.

Also, that wood lap sidin is gonna be killer heavy, I'd think bout somethin elese or a real heavy duty trailer an a good truck ta pull it with.


----------



## thomasyoung

Maybe something more like this would be better?

Thanks,
Thomas


----------



## deltadude

Check this out











NOTE: edit: Sorry, with the new SMFplatform, I can't see the original image or url link.  7/01/10


----------



## pineywoods

A 500 gallon tank is about 10' long so it will not fit across the trailer and thats gonna take up a lot of room. Then an upright and the grill and fryers are gonna add even more room. Theres no way that would all fit into that little area on the last pic you posted. If your going to use it commercially I would start with the county and state to see what they require for licensing. Then start drawing everything out on paper and where it would be placed and that will tell you how big the trailer will need to be. With that much weight your gonna need a heavy duty truck


----------



## thomasyoung

Nice setup you have there Deltadude. How long is the trailer and how big is the smoker? Did you do the work?

Thanks,
Thomas


----------



## thomasyoung

Jerry you are correct a 500 gal. tank is 10 feet long. My plans for using the 250 gal. tank as a stand up slow cooker for curing Hams, Sausage and fowl may change for a set up at home to use. The last photo of the trailer is only an example of how the trailer could be made. Using a trailer built like that rather then having one built with all of that wood siding. My purpose here on this thread is to get other people examples on their trailers and see that after they had them, what would they do differently if they had to do it all over again. You can draw it out on paper, and have it made. Getting their viewpoints like I said on what they would do differently is valuble to me before I even draw it up or make it.
I'm also aware that I will need a big truck to pull it with too. Thats a Done Deal. I'm taking it now one day at a time to see what direction that I'm going with all of this. First viewpoints, then what I take from that and put it down on paper and getting the right trailer to go with that. As far as the county (same county as you) where I live in Florida goes, that too may change too. Who knows if I will live in Citrus County or move back to Wyoming. Heck you even told me once that you may move up to your camp in Northern FL. 
Like I said, I'm just trying to get other members viewpoints who have Barbeque Concession Trailers. 

Thanks,
Thomas


----------



## oneshot

Hey Thomas, check out this link. I saw this rig and talked to the owner. Great guy and a nice rig..... it has some photos of the rig, inside and out.

http://pmaconcessions.com/index.html


----------



## thomasyoung

Thanks Oneshot that was one sweet set up he has there. Next time you are around there ask him or even take some photos of the "rotating 12 shelves"! I like the looks of the Log Cabin theme to it. That’s why I was thinking of having one built with the wood siding. I even found one on the Net that looked just like an Old Western Storefront. I could take the look of the storefront and take what the Log Cabin has as a step up wooden porch/sidewalk. I really couldn't tell where the trailer hitch was as he has most of it concealed with the vinyl skirting. Perhaps the walk up step could be placed over the tongue and be set securely during events? I would think that the smokers would be towards the back of the trailer? 



Photo's below are only examples of what could be built, I would build it with the tanks in the back of the trailer and the storefront some how over the tongue. At this point, I'm just looing at examples of Concession Trailers.








Thanks,
Thomas


----------



## deltadude

Yo, that isn't my rig, you must not have clicked the link, its for sale on Craigslist.


----------



## thomasyoung

Funny the first time I put the cursor over the link my computer didn't go anywhere. So I thought it wasn't a link. Don't think I want to go all the way up to Northern California for it though. Not so sure I would pay that price either.
Thanks,
Thomas


----------



## deltadude

I hope you guys got a good virus detector

http://pmaconcessions.com/index.html 

Tried to load a virus, my virus detector caught it!


----------



## thomasyoung

My Norton says I'm in the clear. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## thomasyoung

Hello oneshot,
I found something interesting. Its the source of where the Log Cabin Smokehouse got there trailer. They have different kinds there too. Southern Yankee Bar-B-Q . No so sure about having the tank by the front area and the tongue. Anybody uise those type of tanks?

Thomas


----------



## smoksignlr

HI there Tom. I am working on a concession trailer now. I started with a 28 foot camper trailer that a fella was giving away. I stripped it down to the frame the supports on the outside measured 93 inches. I got 8- 11/2 inches square tubing to place the sub floor on I mounted the tubing with self tapping 2 1/2 inch bolts. Which I had to predrill. I have a bud who has a trucking company and scored some 1 inch plywood for the floor. I built the walls out of 2x4 and had some extra wood siding kicking around that I have installed. scored some screen with frame of my Dad and it is almost ready to start the inside. I am kicking myself now for not taking pics as I was building it (shame on me). I will take some pics tonight and post where i am at now.


----------



## thomasyoung

Looks like you are putting in a lot of hard work into it. What end to you plan on putting your smoker, back or tongue end? How much do you figure it will weight when you are done? Do you plan on having the tires and wheels coming outside of the frame? Keep sending more photo’s of your project. Good Luck to you too.

Thomas


----------



## deltadude

Not trying to be rude, but really what it says, IMHO,  Norton didn't catch it, or it would have told you the virus was there and was stopped.  Check Norton's logs if it detected the virus it will report detected and action taken.  OR,  AVAST had a false positive, which happens too.

The site link http://pmaconcessions.com/index.html is not the culprit, apparently an ad or a piece of content that is used in a Iframe is the one with the trojan.
If you think this is harmless, think again, your browser could be hijacked for a long period of time, by taking you to sites that you were not even clicking on.  Who knows how harmless or how devious this particular trojan is.  For 6 months I had to endure a Trojan that was hijacking my browser, using google searches.  Every other time I entered a search and clicked on a link I would be taken to a totally different site.  Avast couldn't detect it, nor could Superantispyware, or several online virus/trojan detectors.  I subscribe to Superantispyware, human anaylsis and they couldn't figure it out either.  Finally both Avast and Superantispyware caught it and now I have no problem.

Here is a Recent comparative Rating of most popular AV software
I came across this when reading a user comments on different AV software, there are dozens of sites rating AV software and whoever paid them the most money will be ranked first.  IMHO McAfee and Norton are big resource hogs and do only a fair job compared to several other AV Free software programs available.  Norton and McAfee do a good job on an enterprise level where they get the big bucks, but personal level protection for home PCs they both have been ranked fairly low in a lot of independant studies over the years.  What you really want is Real Time protection, you don't want to turn your PC off and then when rebooting you are warned, it could be too late then.  

Again the purpose of even mentioning all this, is to help anyone struggling with Virus/trojan issues.  If your happy with the security software you are using then ignore the above.


----------



## smoksignlr

Top of the morning to you Thomas. Yes I am from the Rez Curve Lake First Nation. It really is a small world. I am going to put the smoker in the screened in area is about 7ft 6 inches wide by 9 ft long. The end with the siding on it is about 13 ft long. 
On the lower part that has the plywood skirt on I am going to put black aluminum with Painted or decal flames on the aluminum. I will be cutting the area out by the tires and fitting the aluminum to fit so it looks like it should. I will however have to frame the inside around the tires but it will be covered by counters anyhow.


----------



## thomasyoung

Hello Smoksignlr,
I've been up to your part of the country there and it sure is beautiful. I would like to get up that way again some day for sure! I like the idea of putting the smoker on the trailer in a screened in area as the smell of the smoke sure makes people hungry and they can't resist coming on by! That’s what I will do when I build mine. I will also put the screened in area on the back of the trailer as that will be where most of the weight will be. There is a barbecue concession trailer not far from me and he built it just like you are doing. I'm going over there to take some photos of it on the inside and out.

Right now I have all my 4 propane tanks back home with me since I had to let go of the builder I had. He didn't want to build it the way I wanted. Plus he had the job for two months and maybe put in one hour of work on the tanks. So right now I have my 300, 250, 150 gallon tanks in the garage and the 500 gallon tank is on flat trailer I use to hold my lawn mower on. At this time I don’t know if I should get another welder to do the work or just invest in some good tools from Northern Equipment.

Things for my build are on a standstill for now or just moving slowly. I know with what I have I will need to build a larger trailer and since I have to build one I thought I might as well have the whole trailer covered. So I looking at building one my own like you did using the frame of a used _camper trailer. Can’t find any yet. Must say I haven’t been looking real hard as I know that I will need a good truck to pull this build when it’s done. _

_So I’ve been looking at getting a new truck. Just haven’t found one that I like yet and might have to wait till the 2010’s come out. Now some of you may be wondering why my build is taking so long to get finished. I will try to explain and it may be long. In the end I hope you understand._

_The last thing that has been taking a lot of my time. I think some of you know that I’m a care giver for my 87 year old Mother and have been for the last 10 years. She has gotten worst in the past two years after falling down several times. She now can never walk, even after having hip surgery a year ago. I have to be with her at all times. When I’m away in a different part of the house she will try to walk. It’s hard for her to give up. She falls down just has soon as she’s up. Like a tree in a forest.  I have to hold her and place her on and off the wheel chair to take her to the places she needs to go. It’s very time consuming and right now more important then my build. As of now she is having the help of Hospice come in for her and me too to give me a break. For the past week she has been in the Hospice House here in Citrus County Florida and they tell me it’s just a matter of time. Maybe six months. I would never trade in the experience of helping her if I had to do it over. I would do it all over again. So I’m asking for you all here for a Prayer Request during her transition in crossing over. I could use some good prayers myself as it has been awfully hard to face up she is going but will be better off without the pain._

_Thanks,_
_Thomas_


----------



## smoksignlr

Hey man your are doing a very honorable thing. Quick story about the Pipe. One of the most basic traditional teachings of the pipe ("peace" if you will) is that when you smoke it that smoke connects you or takes your thoughts and prayers to the spirit world. With good intent it connects you through your thoughts and prayers to all past and present. Intent is important. So my thoughts are the same can apply to my smoker (hence the name smoksignlr). So as I fire up the smoker this weekend that thin blue smoke and my thoughts and prayers will go out to you and your mother. Peace. Smoksignlr.


----------

